# Top 5 máy hút sữa được các mẹ lựa chọn nhiều nhất năm 2018



## nusy (3/11/18)

*Việc chọn được máy hút sữa tốt không những giúp các mẹ bảo đảm nguồn sữa mẹ đủ cho con mà còn tiết kiệm nhiều thời gian và công sức.*

Nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ là một quá trình đòi hỏi sự nghiêm túc và bền bỉ từ người mẹ. Ngay từ khi mới sinh con ra, không phải người mẹ nào cũng ngay lập tức có sữa về, mà hầu hết cần tới các biện pháp kích thích để gọi sữa về, và máy hút sữa là một trong những dụng cụ không thể thiếu.

*Cần thiết phải mua một máy hút sữa trong quá trình nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ*

*

*
​Do các cơ địa và thói quen ăn uống khiến lượng sữa ở mỗi mẹ là không giống nhau, trong khi lượng sữa cần để nuôi lớn các bé là tương đương nhau, nên các mẹ cần tìm tới các biện pháp kích thích để gọi sữa về và duy trì một lượng sữa nhất đinh, trong quá trình này, máy hút sữa đều đóng vai trò quan trọng:

– Sau khi mới sinh, hầu hết các mẹ chưa có sữa về ngay, thậm chí có mẹ sau cả 48 tiếng mới có, và các bé thì chưa quen trong khi mút ti mẹ lại không có sữa sẽ khóc. Khi đó, các dòng máy hút sữa chất lượng sẽ giả thao tác bú của bé, kích thích tuyến vú, sản sinh các hormone Prolatin và Oxytocin – đóng vai trò trong quá trình sản xuất sữa mẹ, giúp sữa nhanh chóng về hơn.

– Một số trường hợp đặc thù do mẹ sản sinh ra quá nhiều sữa, thì việc sử dụng máy hút sữa sẽ giúp mẹ có thể hút sữa và cất trữ trong tủ lạnh (có thể để tới 6 tháng ở ngăn đá), để cho các bé uống sau này trong trường hợp mẹ đi vắng.

– Sữa sản sinh theo quy luật cung – cầu, nên việc sử dụng máy hút sữa đều đặn sẽ giúp cơ thể tự hiểu là đang cần sữa và do đó sản sinh ra sữa nhiều hơn. Ngoài ra, đối với các mẹ sau khi hết thời gian nghỉ thai sản và phải đi làm thì việc hút sữa là biện pháp tốt nhất để duy trì việc nuôi con với sữa mẹ. Sử dụng máy hút sữa, cứ đúng giờ sẽ tạo phản ứng sản sinh, cứ đúng giờ nhất định sữa sẽ căng, giúp các mẹ hút sữa dễ dàng hơn, tránh ảnh hưởng tới công việc.

– Một số bé thường cắn hoặc gây đau cho mẹ khi bú, thì máy hút sữa đối với các mẹ cũng là cứu tinh.

Trên thực tế thì cho con bú trực tiếp từ ti mẹ vẫn là tốt hơn, nhưng đối với một số trường hợp thì máy hút sữa sẽ là trợ thủ đắc lực cho việc nuôi con của các mẹ. Tuy vậy, trên thị trường hiện nay không phải máy hút sữa nào cũng tốt.

*Nên mua máy hút sữa nào tốt nhất hiện nay?*
Để chọn được máy hút sữa chất lượng tốt, các mẹ cần lưu ý:

– Nên mua máy hút sữa điện vì máy hút sữa bằng tay mặc dù rẻ nhưng khá tốn công sức trong quá trình sử dụng, và lực không đều sẽ khiến dòng sữa chảy ra ít.

– Về chất liệu sử dụng, bạn cần chọn các chất liệu tốt, loại BPA free – thông thường nên chọn chất liệu silicon y tế là tốt nhất, hoặc là nhựa PP cao cấp để tránh tan nhiễm các chất độc hại vào sữa bé uống.

– Chú ý tới các chức năng phụ khi sử dụng: bạn cần chú ý tới các chức năng và tiện ích như là cài đặt, điều chỉnh lực hút, tốc độ hút cũng như các kiểu tác động khác nhau của máy hút sữa để đảm bảo trong quá trình hút sữa, sữa được ra nhiều và không gây khó chịu cho mẹ.

– Chọn thương hiệu máy hút sữa uy tín: hiện nay các thương hiệu Unimom, Medela. Spectra…được đánh giá là các thương hiệu máy hút sữa tốt nhất dành cho các mẹ

– Giá thành: giá máy hút sữa dao động từ vài trăm nghìn đồng tới cả chục triệu đồng, tùy điều kiện và tình trạng mẹ mà bạn nên cân nhắc mua máy hút sữa phù hợp.

Hiện nay trên thị trường có khá nhiều các dòng máy hút sữa từ nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau, tuy nhiên dưới đây là danh sách 5 bình sữa được đông đảo các mẹ trên các diễn đàn uy tín như webtretho, lamchame,…tin tưởng và đánh giá cao nhất:

*1. Máy hút sữa bằng tay Mezzo Unimom*
_Giá: 540,000 đồng_

*

*
​Xuất xứ tại Hàn Quốc của thương hiệu nổi tiếng Unimom, máy hút sữa bằng tay Mezzo Unimom với phễu massage bằng chất liệu silicon và bình chứa bằng nhựa cao cấp BPA free, mang tới một thiết bị hút sữa an toàn cho các mẹ.

Thiết kế vừa vặn, không gây mỏi tay khi hút sữa, máy hút sữa Mezzo Unimom còn dễ dàng tháo lắp và vệ sinh giúp đảm bảo nguồn sữa sạch và còn nguyên dưỡng chất khi tới bé. Đây là dòng máy hút sữa giá rẻ tốt nhất dành cho các mẹ đang có nhu cầu mua máy hút sữa.

*2. Máy hút sữa Spectra 9 Plus*
_Giá: 2,880,000 đồng_

*

*
​Với cơ chế hoạt động tự động và đồng thời hút cả hai bên ti giúp mẹ tiết kiệm thời gian đồng thời bảo vệ vẻ đẹp của mình khi hút sữa với máy Spectra 9 Plus.

Máy hút sữa Spectra còn có chế độ massgae trước khi hút nhằm kích thích và gọi lượng sữa dồi dào trước khi hút, và nhiều mức độ hút khác nhau và màn hình LCD dễ quan sát giúp các mẹ có thể dễ dàng thao tác. Với cơ chế sử dụng pin sạc, cũng rất tiện lợi cho các mẹ khi đi làm.

*3. Máy hút sữa đôi Medela Freestyle*
_Giá: 9,400,000 đồng_

*

*
​Máy hút sữa Medela này thực sự là siêu phẩm trong các dòng máy hút sữa khi đưa tới các mẹ những giải pháp hút sữa không thể tốt hơn. Ngoài tác việc sử dụng công nghệ hút sữa hai pha, giúp kích thích và ra sữa mà trong khi hút sữa cũng có nhiều chế độ hút sữa chuyên sâu cho các mẹ với các thể trạng khác nhau.

Máy sử dụng pin sạc có thể sử dụng liên tiếp 3 giờ đồng hồ, với màn hình hiển thị giúp các mẹ dễ quan sát, đồng thời có phím bộ nhớ cho phép lưu chế độ hút sữa hiệu quả nhất của mình để sử dụng cho lần sau.

*4. Máy hút sữa đôi Neva Mamago*
_Giá: 1,595,000 đồng_

*

*
​Một biện pháp hút sữa tự động với mức giá rẻ, máy hút sữa đôi Neva Mamago mang tới cho các mẹ một dụng cụ hỗ trợ tích cực trong quá trình nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ.

Cơ chế hút tự đồng đồng thời hai bên với phễu silicone và chất liệu an toàn đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn cũng giúp các bé được chăm sóc tốt hơn, các mẹ cũng dễ dàng hơn khi hút sữa.

*5. Máy hút sữa đôi Medela Swing Maxi*
_Giá: 5,990,000 đồng_

*

*
​Cũng áp dụng công nghệ hút sữa hai pha, máy hút sữa Medela Swing Maxi mang tới các mẹ khả năng kích thích và hút sữa tốt hàng đầu hiện nay.

Sản phẩm được nhập khẩu từ Thụy Sĩ với việc đảm bảo các tiêu chuẩn chất lượng và được các mẹ phương Tây đặc biệt ưa chuộng vì mức giá phù hợp chắc chắn sẽ là gợi ý tuyệt vời cho những ai đang cần mua máy hút sữa.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## bautroimauxanh (6/8/21)

Nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ là một quá trình đòi hỏi sự nghiêm túc và bền bỉ từ người mẹ.


----------

